# SEPT. 10th Privy Dig. A Few Hutches.



## hemihampton (Sep 11, 2017)

*Got out yesterday to dig some more Privy's. Wasn't looking to good until we hit a few pockets going different directions. As a Result got at least 13 Hutch or Hutchinson Bottles last I counted. And a few Broken ones we did not count. Best find was another Killer super rare Schmitts Hutch. Which upgraded my broken top Schmitts dug a few months ago.*


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 11, 2017)

*More Pics.*


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 11, 2017)

*More Pics.*


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 11, 2017)

*Group shot of the take, or most of it. LEON.*


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 11, 2017)

Dug a couple of Foreign looking bottles. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 12, 2017)

Awesome once again.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 12, 2017)

Awesome dig!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 12, 2017)

Looks like a great day.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks for sharing with us.
Jim S


----------



## bottlecrazy (Sep 12, 2017)

A "few" hutches?  That's more than I've dug in my entire 40+ year digging career - in one day!  Awesome!


----------



## GEEMAN (Sep 13, 2017)

Good stuff Leon. I always look forward to seeing what you dig.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 14, 2017)

I tumbled the Schmitts Hutch for 3 days & it looks pretty good now. LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 17, 2017)

alwas good to see ya'll finding nice stuff.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 3, 2017)

So do I. Leon is the King of Hutches. Congrats!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 4, 2017)

Dang good score Leon. Haven't been on here for quite a while but this post reminded me not to stay gone so long. You should name that pit Hutch City.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 7, 2017)

Very cool finds. The Schmitt tumbled beautifully.


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 8, 2017)

Wahoo on the Hutches. Nice digs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

